# Paths of Legend: Lord Noran's War (OOC Thread)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 18, 2007)

Recruiting has closed.  This is now the OOC thread.

*D&D 3.5 Homebrew World*

500 years before the Shadow War, a war was fought that changed the human lands forever after.  Thay summoned powerful demons and devils to invade the Emirates.  The Emirans summoned genies and elementals to counter them.  Spells and swords clashed for eight long years.

Azgund, then a monarchy, sent troops to support the Emirates throughout the war.  The King demanded of his Lords that they provide troops, sending the young men of the Lords' lands off to fight.  Many in the House of Lords saw the war as unwinnable.  They saw it as a drain on Azgund's resources.  But they could do nothing.  The King was unapproachable.  And so the Lords sent their young men to die.

All but one.

This game focuses on the nation of Azgund's civil war that erupted as a result of Lord Noran's defiance during the Thay-Emiran War.  Players can choose to play characters on the side of the King or on the side of Lord Noran.  As this will be a politically themed scenario, please create characters with an emphasis toward "role" rather than "roll."  Also, this will not be a "traditional" adventure so characters may find themselves on opposing sides or in conflict with one another.

*Character Creation Guidelines*

Please see this thread for details on the campaign world.  Keep in mind that the information presented there is for the campaign year 1151.  This game is set in the campaign year 650.

Preference and priority will be given to my players in my other Play-by-Posts.

Characters will be created using 32 point buy.  Starting level is 6th.  The following books may be used...

Player's Handbook
Dungeon Master's Guide
Monster Manual
Monster Manual II (with 3.5 update)
Savage Species (my version of monster progression 3.5 updates available on request)

Starting gold, per the DMG, is 13,000 gold pieces.  No more than half can be spent on any single item.

Hit Points are max at 1st level, then average each level thereafter as follows...

d4 HD: 2.5
d6 HD: 3.5
d8 HD: 4.5
d10 HD: 5.5
d12 HD: 6.5

Do not round your total, but ignore the (.5) during actual play.

Please include a background that explains what the character has done to earn his or her first six levels.  Please make an effort to include the character in the world's history and please feel free to ask me for specifics of the world and its history.

Please post concepts before actual completed characters for discussion.

*Approved Characters - Final* 

Ahote Silverbrooke - Wild Elf Sorcerer played by Yttermayn
Hrugnir - Feral Half-Ogre Barbarian/Fighter played by bedford
Kae'Ari - Astral Deva played by Lynx_The_one
Keefe - Azgundi Rogue/Assassin played by ethandrew
Nyrazha al'Zandrin - Emiran Rogue/Bard played by shadowmask 
Phaidadru Farradur - Half-Elf Rogue/Sorcerer played by blackdraco
Shajrom Duzmar - Mountain Dwarf Rogue/Cleric played by Voda Vosa

Recruitment closes September 1st, 2007.  Number of characters being accepted is open at this point.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 18, 2007)

this is before the psionic unleashing thingy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 19, 2007)

If I provide with you with info on warlocks, could I run a warlock?  Otherwise I'll run a rogue.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

I will love to submit a character. A dwarven thieve/cleric will be. ^^


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 19, 2007)

Count me in.    

I have a female Emiran multi-classed bard/rogue as a concept.  Basically, she's been trained in the ways of diplomacy and subterfuge since a young child.  This includes using her body (*not* explicitly   ) to lower a person's defences.  [Think stupefied men slavering over an oiled and sweatty belly dancer, woman of "exotic mystery," etc.]  She is of the Water Sect, which is in danger of being wiped out.  Therefore, she has a vested interest in maintaining the Azgundi House of Lords' involvement and support of her people.  Whether or not her priorities change will greatly depend on how the game unfolds.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got an idea of a CG Tiefling wizard(presuming Tieflings are a playable race?) by the name of Morion.  Morion has spent most of her life fighting down her inner demons, and would be very strongly on the king's side.  After all, a small chance of winning is better than a sure chance of slavery.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2007)

All: The level 6 starting level and the point in history that this takes place means that your characters have the potential to be a part of the campaign world's history in a significant way.

Lynx_The_one: You are correct, there are no psionics in the world, yet.  A yuan-ti would be great.  An Astral Deva associated with the Healing Light would also be super spiffy.  The Healing Light, in this era, is much more provincial.  They consist mainly of small, local congregations and followings, with little to no cohesive organization or structure...thus there is some disparity in beliefs.  They are mainly located in Azgund.  The martial aspects of the religion have yet to surface and some of the local priests have actually drawn some ire from the King for refusing to accompany the King's armies to the Emirates.  The arrival of an Astral Deva may serve as a unifying force for the religion.

Yttermayn: Sorry, no warlocks.

Voda Vosa: Dwarves in this era are exceedingly isolationist and in the midst of skirmish level civil war.  The Southern Thanes (the hill dwarves) are still fighting to establish independence from the Mountain Thane (the mountain dwarves).  A dwarf in Azgund in this era will get the same reaction as the centaur did in the modern era...which means it will be entertaining.    

shadowmask: Sounds Stir Fried Awesome (tm).  I can't wait to see it.

Zoycitenega: Tieflings mostly came about as a direct result of this war, from Thayvian stock, because of the number of demons and devils Thay summoned into the war.  However, there were some that came about prior to the war, again mostly from Thay.  Prior to just summoning the demons and devils themselves, a Transmutation Circle breeding program generated a fair number of Tieflings with the intent of making them augmented soldiers.  The program was ultimately abandoned when it was determined that more powerful creatures would be needed to fight the Emiran genies and elementals.  

Great concepts so far.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 19, 2007)

I have it! I will be playing a young Astral Deva, who came to the world along with some other fully grown Devas and Planetars, led by a Solar in order to combat the demons, and inspire more people to the healing light, through a show of force. Because he was so young, he was left in the capital, to convince the king to continue to send troops to assist the emirates. While in the capital he has become a symbol for local sects of the healing light, and has become the local leader. He is staunchly in favor of this war, it will be crucial in creating the militarization of the healing light.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> I have it! I will be playing a young Astral Deva, who came to the world along with some other fully grown Devas and Planetars, led by a Solar in order to combat the demons, and inspire more people to the healing light, through a show of force. Because he was so young, he was left in the capital, to convince the king to continue to send troops to assist the emirates. While in the capital he has become a symbol for local sects of the healing light, and has become the local leader. He is staunchly in favor of this war, it will be crucial in creating the militarization of the healing light.




Very nice.  I will post my revision of the Astral Deva progression here sometime in the next couple of days.

A note, however, on Outsiders.  In this world, they don't exist until they are summoned, so your character and the retinue he was a part of would have to have been summoned, probably by a high level cleric of the Healing Light with the same agenda as you've ascribed to your character.  Whether this person is still around to influence your character, has gone to the front lines with the other Devas and such, or was consumed in the massive summoning ritual that brought the angels to the world in the first place is something you can establish in your character's background.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2007)

An issue with hit points arose.  I've edited the answer into the initial post.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe I could see your progression on your Ghaele Eladrin before I decide on if I might want to play one?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2007)

HAHA! that will be great indeed! I will make him as fast as possible!


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is Nyrazha al'Hadrin...Emiran Bard 3/Rogue 3, Water Sect Extraordinaire.      Please find her attached.  Feedback welcome.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe I could see your progression on your Ghaele Eladrin before I decide on if I might want to play one?




No problemo.  See attached.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Here is Nyrazha al'Hadrin...Emiran Bard 3/Rogue 3, Water Sect Extraordinaire.      Please find her attached.  Feedback welcome.




Exquisite...except you forgot your spells.     Please resubmit with spells.


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 19, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Exquisite...except you forgot your spells.     Please resubmit with spells.




Oh, you mean those will come in handy?      Drat...Sorry.    

Here is Nyrazha al'Zandrin in all her glory...only with the appropriate elemental language and spells.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

A political intrigue campaign? Hmmm, how very interesting. Odd that my initial character concept is of a royal "mediator" of sorts. Levels would be Rogue 5 | Assassin 1. Questions, Comments, Concerns?


----------



## James Heard (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's my character in doc format, though I hope you'll forgive me for going ahead and doing it all up in VBcode markup for ENworld ahead of time.

Basically I went for the unexpected, an eladrin summoned by a Thayan wizard. I surmised that, if I were a mostly neutral Thayan spellcaster of some ability, perhaps phoning in a chaotic good outsider might make a bit of sense in terms of the gamesmanship that's part and parcel of a Lawful Evil society, even if I didn't ever quite "get" that my pet holy outsider elf could do more than stand guard over me all night long without needing sleep and make my servants feel better. 

Now he's in Azgund mostly as a "concerned observer," with a bit more street cred than your average man on the street. He still hasn't made up his mind about the whole political issue at hand, still more consumed by other "Thayan issues" such as slavery and the rigid castes that left a sour taste in his mouth. Evil outsiders don't sit well with him, but he's got a fairer idea than most of what your average Azgund on horseback is going to accomplish against demons and devils of any sort.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ethandrew: That would be quite interesting.  Go for it.

James Heard: Holy Schmoly do I love detailed backgrounds and that is a Stir Fried Awesome (tm) one.  Fits perfectly.  Only complaint on the mechanics is that the character should only have spellcasting ability as a 6th level cleric.  Also, since that diminishes his casting ability, it would necessitate a minor alteration in his background, specifically the mode of travel he used to get to Azgund.  Your total modifier on Diplomacy appears to be too high by 1 (8 ranks, +4 Charisma bonus, +2 Synergy from Sense Motive).  Sense Motive appears to be too high by 3 (8 ranks +5 Wisdom bonus).  Spot and Listen appear to be too low by 1 (8 ranks +5 Wisdom bonus).  Other than that, good to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2007)

Shajrom Duzmar, hail from a long clerical tradition. The clan Duzmar is a well known amongst the mountain thanes, because all the males become powerful clerics, who manipulate the divine energies, in order to bring relief and protection for their brothers, in the war that they fight against the south thanes, which were fool enough to try fighting their more powerful cousins. 
Shajrom was always the black sheep of the family, he misses the religious classes in the temple, and hide from his angry father, who was always after him, trying to teach the lad the use of weapons.
But with all that against him, Shajrom became a cleric to the proud of the clan Duzmar, and served in more than one skirmish with the army. But the true nature of Shajrom finally overrun this profession heritage. He flee of temple, sneaking pass the gate guards and of the city, cloaked in shadows.
The fugitive dwarf found himself lost, without any place to come back, so he wonders through the mountain lands. There he learned the ways of the sigil and subterfuge, hiding from dangerous animals, and moving silently to avoid any encounter with monsters and any dwarf he came across. His temper grew distrustful, and introverted.
After some month of living in the wild, he found a road. Knowing the path would take him to civilization, he followed it, until he found a fishing town near the shore. He was hungry and needed food and rest, so he looked in the docks searching anything to eat or a good place to sleep. Shajrom found some big wooden boxes, of which one was open. It contained pelts of several animals, like bears wolves and the like, so he climbed inside and into the pelt mass. There he fell asleep.
The next thing Shajrom knew was that he was traveling on a boat in a closed box in the middle of the sea. He watched outside by a little hole in the box, he made with his dagger.
The dwarf remained inside the box until they where left in the destiny dock warehouse. At night, he opened the box and sneak out the building, to the night road of what he after discover was a human city of Azgund.
The citizens looked at him with odd looks, as he was some kind of monster, or animal. And his appearance didn't prove the contrary, his cloths were a mess, he was dirty and smelled terrible. Luckily he had some coppers in his pockets, he used to rent a room, and wash himself up and buy some new cloths (that had to be redesign by himself).
He made a living robbing people, sneaking in the night and stealing closed shops and markets. Primary food and some coins to survive, but sometimes he found some Luxury artifacts, like weapons and the sort.
But tranquility times ended when the King of Azgun started sending troops in aid of the Emirates. People where in sorrow, with the young off to war. The spoils of a picked pocket started to diminish, as the ammount of coins he found in the shops he robbed. Fortunately, he hear that one of the Lords, refused to send his troops to the war, and that his lands were more rich that all the other lords, so he decided to move to that lord land, to start again.

Sorry for the spelling errors and incoherent sentences, I wrote this with little time. =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Shajrom Duzmar, hail from a long clerical tradition. The clan Duzmar is a well known amongst the mountain thanes, because all the males become powerful clerics, who manipulate the divine energies, in order to bring relief and protection for their brothers, in the war that they fight against the south thanes, which were fool enough to try fighting their more powerful cousins.
> Shajrom was always the black sheep of the family, he misses the religious classes in the temple, and hide from his angry father, who was always after him, trying to teach the lad the use of weapons.
> But with all that against him, Shajrom became a cleric to the proud of the clan Duzmar, and served in more than one skirmish with the army. But the true nature of Shajrom finally overrun this profession heritage. He flee of temple, sneaking pass the gate guards and of the city, cloaked in shadows.
> The fugitive dwarf found himself lost, without any place to come back, so he wonders through the mountain lands. There he learned the ways of the sigil and subterfuge, hiding from dangerous animals, and moving silently to avoid any encounter with monsters and any dwarf he came across. His temper grew distrustful, and introverted.
> ...




Spiffy.  I would ask for one minor change.  Shajrom would've had to find a ship to stow away on or book passage on as the dwarven lands are far south and east of Azgund with a good deal of water in between.  An Azgundi merchant ship, trading with the hill dwarves, would work for this.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a background. A little wonky, but I hope it works.

One, spirit, now a young angel, but in past times, that never happened, she was a US military pilot. When her plane crashed in the Bermuda triangle, as Azilyk came to destroy the crystal prison, this pilot saw it. When Azilyk destroyed the prison, unleashing magic, this spirit was displaced. When she took her new life in the new world, she brought with her some memories of the old world, in her new form, an angel. She also brought with her the name of the old, Karyn Logan assuming it as her own, as a tribute to the traveler who had created the world. She remained young for over 600 years, until her time as decreed by prophesy as she would appear as the spiritual leader of a great group of humans, shaping there history as decreed before by the one who had once bore the name she now did, when she grew and tagged along with a group of 20 Devas 10 Planetars, and a Solar summoned to the material plane by a cleric of the healing light, who unknowingly was serving Kiraya and The Arcanist, who despite being destroyed by the sheer power of the ritual, was reborn outside time as more than a mortal.

After the angels reached the material plane, the 31 immediately divided into groups of 2 Devas and one Planetar, with their leader separate, ignoring the stowaway and pursued the most powerful of the demons and devils summoned by Thay. Karyn traveled by foot and air to the capitol of Azgund. In the city she met one of the few paladins of the healing light, and they became friends. He had been pushing for the further militarization of the healing light, and although he had to return to the field of battle, Karyn pleged to continue his campaign in the capitol. She not only has to convince the king to continue his military support, she must convince the church to militarize. It is her destiny.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Here's a background. A little wonky, but I hope it works.
> 
> One, spirit, now a young angel, but in past times, that never happened, she was a US military pilot. When her plane crashed in the Bermuda triangle, as Azilyk came to destroy the crystal prison, this pilot saw it. When Azilyk destroyed the prison, unleashing magic, this spirit was displaced. When she took her new life in the new world, she brought with her some memories of the old world, in her new form, an angel. She also brought with her the name of the old, Karyn Logan assuming it as her own, as a tribute to the traveler who had created the world. She remained young for over 600 years, until her time as decreed by prophesy as she would appear as the spiritual leader of a great group of humans, shaping there history as decreed before by the one who had once bore the name she now did, when she grew and tagged along with a group of 20 Devas 10 Planetars, and a Solar summoned to the material plane by a cleric of the healing light, who unknowingly was serving Kiraya and The Arcanist, who despite being destroyed by the sheer power of the ritual, was reborn outside time as more than a mortal.
> 
> After the angels reached the material plane, the 31 immediately divided into groups of 2 Devas and one Planetar, with their leader separate, ignoring the stowaway and pursued the most powerful of the demons and devils summoned by Thay. Karyn traveled by foot and air to the capitol of Azgund. In the city she met one of the few paladins of the healing light, and they became friends. He had been pushing for the further militarization of the healing light, and although he had to return to the field of battle, Karyn pleged to continue his campaign in the capitol. She not only has to convince the king to continue his military support, she must convince the church to militarize. It is her destiny.




Wow.  That most certainly ties into the campaign world, extraordinarily well.  Stir Fried Awesome (tm) in fact.  For purposes of further plot development, can I ask you to change her name to the Celestial language translation of _Kae'ari_?  It also means "The First."


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 20, 2007)

yes. That's fine by me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2007)

Edited. Just one question, what does spiffy means?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Edited. Just one question, what does spiffy means?




 Same thing it meant back when I was recruiting for Tragedy at Silvergard.  Means I liked it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm kind of hard at learning such words. I had a picture, but I doubt a lot =P


----------



## James Heard (Aug 20, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> James Heard: Holy Schmoly do I love detailed backgrounds and that is a Stir Fried Awesome (tm) one.  Fits perfectly.  Only complaint on the mechanics is that the character should only have spellcasting ability as a 6th level cleric.  Also, since that diminishes his casting ability, it would necessitate a minor alteration in his background, specifically the mode of travel he used to get to Azgund.  Your total modifier on Diplomacy appears to be too high by 1 (8 ranks, +4 Charisma bonus, +2 Synergy from Sense Motive).  Sense Motive appears to be too high by 3 (8 ranks +5 Wisdom bonus).  Spot and Listen appear to be too low by 1 (8 ranks +5 Wisdom bonus).  Other than that, good to go.



Ah, I misread it to say "as a 14th level Cleric. I thought it looked wonky, but on the other hand I figured that if he was going to be crippled with low hit points at high levels who was I to judge? And the skills are where they should be, as he has two skill focus feats and I don't apply synergy bonuses on character sheets most of the time 

That being said - I'm not sure if I'm as jazzed about the character with this new correction as I once was, which probably sounds pretty snobbish and power-gaming but now I'm looking at a pretty normal cleric sans armor with low hitpoints who can't be raised? Maybe I need some backtracking.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ah, I misread it to say "as a 14th level Cleric. I thought it looked wonky, but on the other hand I figured that if he was going to be crippled with low hit points at high levels who was I to judge? And the skills are where they should be, as he has two skill focus feats and I don't apply synergy bonuses on character sheets most of the time
> 
> That being said - I'm not sure if I'm as jazzed about the character with this new correction as I once was, which probably sounds pretty snobbish and power-gaming but now I'm looking at a pretty normal cleric sans armor with low hitpoints who can't be raised? Maybe I need some backtracking.




Well, I really like the background, so hold onto him if you can reconcile the power level.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 21, 2007)

Any chance you'd allow the Spell Compendium?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Any chance you'd allow the Spell Compendium?




Sorry.  I'm pretty strict on my "If I don't own it, it doesn't exist in my campaign world" rule.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 21, 2007)

kk.  Just thought I'd check.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

I am curious as to what avenue I should pursue in regards to Poisons. Would it be prudent to employ some of them and as such source other books (such as Complete Scoundrel), or should I just nix the idea and be relieved as the smaller amount of bookwork needed?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what avenue I should pursue in regards to Poisons. Would it be prudent to employ some of them and as such source other books (such as Complete Scoundrel), or should I just nix the idea and be relieved as the smaller amount of bookwork needed?




Be relieved.      The DMG has a fairly decent variety of poisons to choose from.  I may veto one or two (Drow Poison, for example, as Azgund has had little contact with elves, let alone Drow, at this point in the world's history).


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok, well... I will be out of town the next few days, and my books are back home.  Since my fav classes are out, and someone's already claimed rouge, I am going to be going over the world history again with thought to either some sorcerer type (the more likely), or a ranger/rouge focused on becoming a shadow dancer.  I will be thinking a lot on how to work in this character.  If I go the sorcerer route, think of her personality as like Milla Jovavitch's in The Messenger, but with the mystical prowess to back up her bravado.  Yeah, I think that could be a lot of fun...


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2007)

Looking through the material on gleemax, I don't see much about the reasons and gripes between Lord Noran and the King.  I'd also like to know more about the personalitys of those two and their seconds, at least that which can be perceived publicly.  This will go a long way in helping me define my characters role in the game.   Thank you.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ok, well... I will be out of town the next few days, and my books are back home.  Since my fav classes are out, and someone's already claimed rouge




For the record, I am making a complete non-standard rogue in the trapfinding mindset. This one is purely social interaction, with an occasional death-dealing. All for the greater good. If you want to play a rogue, then that is perfectly okay with me. So you know, my character is with the king, not with Lord Noran. So there's an opportunity to be a rogue on the "other team" or I'm even okay with building a concept together if you want to.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, the rouge levels I'm planning to get, will be focused on stealth primary, nothing to do with traps or open locks. Like a wild animal rouge I think =P


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yttermayn: The King and his advisors have been advocating the war to the House of Lords primarily as a defensive position.  They are saying that by cutting off Thay in the Emirates, it will prevent Thay from continuing to push north into Azgund.  Lord Noran has publicly accused the King of seeking little but profit and attempting to secure a place for himself in history.  

Voda Vosa: Ranger may fit your concept better...just an idea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2007)

I see rangers as honorable persons, dedicated to protect or hunt in the name of something, just like valen in your other game. Shajrom is more like a fat rat, no honor for him, no one to protect (as far as now) no one to hunt, he is by his own and make things the easy way, the way he ends up with more benefit. I just don't see a ranger in that place, but I'm open minded, tell me why do you think a ranger will fit better =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I see rangers as honorable persons, dedicated to protect or hunt in the name of something, just like valen in your other game. Shajrom is more like a fat rat, no honor for him, no one to protect (as far as now) no one to hunt, he is by his own and make things the easy way, the way he ends up with more benefit. I just don't see a ranger in that place, but I'm open minded, tell me why do you think a ranger will fit better =)




Ranger concepts can be just as "thieving" as rogues, just from a wilder viewpoint.  A character that lives in the wilds, subsisting on nature until he can find someone to steal from, is primarily a ranger from a skills perspective.  A character that lives in the city, subsisting on scraps until he can find someone to steal from, is primarily a rogue.

However, it is your character, so go with what works for you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe then I could have 2 levels on each class hehe. Sounds like fun.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

The Campaign Setting Thread has been updated with information on Turen and the White Huntress.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2007)

Is this game still recruiting?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Is this game still recruiting?




Yes, until September 1st.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lynx_The_one: My 3.5 revision of the astral deva monster class progression is attached.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 22, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Lynx_The_one: My 3.5 revision of the astral deva monster class progression is attached.




Thanks. I'll try to have my character sheet up later.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Yttermayn: The King and his advisors have been advocating the war to the House of Lords primarily as a defensive position.  They are saying that by cutting off Thay in the Emirates, it will prevent Thay from continuing to push north into Azgund.  Lord Noran has publicly accused the King of seeking little but profit and attempting to secure a place for himself in history.




I don't fully understand... So Noran's beef is that he thinks the king's action is wrong and is using that as an excuse to grab a piece of the kings land for himself?  It's one thing to say the king is doing xyz, but how is that specific issue fueling a war with the king?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I don't fully understand... So Noran's beef is that he thinks the king's action is wrong and is using that as an excuse to grab a piece of the kings land for himself?  It's one thing to say the king is doing xyz, but how is that specific issue fueling a war with the king?




Noran is refusing to send his land's troops to the war front, because he thinks the King is overextending the nation's resources.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2007)

So they aren't really battling between each other yet, more of a cold war.  What about personality?  What is generally known about their personalities?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> So they aren't really battling between each other yet, more of a cold war.  What about personality?  What is generally known about their personalities?




Publicly the King is seen as reasonably benevolent, but he rarely appears in public.  He has advisors and others speak for him.  Rumors state that he and his advisors have taken precautions to protect him from assassins.  This includes only appearing at events in which everyone present is a supporter...with dissenting voices, in at least one infamous instance, arrested.

Noran is a frontier lord, holding much of the north-eastern border agaisnt infrequent orcish incursions.  His primary motivation for holding his land's troops from the Thay-Emiran War appears to be to not leave the northeastern border undefended.  He has also publicly criticized some of the King's other decisions as well, notably the King's recent limitations on the self-governance of individual Lords in their own lands (tax collectors, for example, were recently put under the jurisdiction of a Minister of Taxation answerable to the King, bypassing the Lords completely).  Noran, in turn, has been criticised for being blind to the threat that Thay poses should they overrun the Emirates.  In addition, as a semi-retired adventurer who was granted land and a title, some of the hereditary Lords find Noran uncouth and ignorant, sometimes willfully so, of tradition.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 23, 2007)

hi. was thinking about creating a rouge 2/sorcerer 4 charrekter... maybe half-elven.

and a question... is it possible to save skill points from one lvl to another? cant seam to find it in the books... 

and is the elves history the same as in "path of legend"?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 23, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> hi. was thinking about creating a rouge 2/sorcerer 4 charrekter... maybe half-elven.
> 
> and a question... is it possible to save skill points from one lvl to another? cant seam to find it in the books...
> 
> and is the elves history the same as in "path of legend"?




No, skill points cannot be saved.  

Yes, this campaign is set in the Paths of Legend setting, so the elven history is as it is written there (with the caveat that the present year for this game is 650, while the Campaign Setting material is written from a "present" of 1151).

And welcome aboard.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 23, 2007)

thank you 

thoug the skill points may mess up some points of my charrekter... but then agein, i can always spent some skill points on knowledge arc.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Monkey/Pixie/DM thing. I'm forgetting about the cost of special materials for ammunition, Is it for 20 or per piece, IE cold Iron and adementine.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Hey Monkey/Pixie/DM thing. I'm forgetting about the cost of special materials for ammunition, Is it for 20 or per piece, IE cold Iron and adementine.




Adamantine: +60 per arrow/bolt/whatever.
Cold Iron: x2 for all weapons, enchanting also costs 2000 gp more than usual.
Alchemical Silver: +2 gp per arrow/bolt/whatever.  -1 damage.

Masterwork Ammunition of any sort costs 7 gp per arrow/bolt/whatever.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 24, 2007)

I just forgot if it was per piece or what.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok here is the sheet. I know there are some problems, so please look it over
* Kae'ari *
NG Female Astral Deva
[sblock=Crunch] 
*Stats*
STR: 18 (Starts as 14)
DEX: 16 (Starts as 14)
CON: 17 (Starts as 15)
WIS: 14 (Starts as 12)
INT: 12 (Starts as 12)
CHA: 14 (Starts as 12)

*HP: 45* 

*Saves:*
Fort: +7
Wis: +6
Ref: +7

*Feats*: Power Attack, Point Blank shot 
*Skills* (I'm only listing ones with ranks)
Listen + 11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Spot  +11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Intimidate + 11 (9 ranks +2 Stats)
Hide +12 (9 ranks +3 Stats)
Diplomacy +11(9 Ranks +2 Stats)
Knowledge(Obscure history of the world/myths)+10(9 ranks +1 Stats)  
Knowledge(Religion) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats)
Knowledge(The Planes) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats)
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +10(9 ranks +1 Stats) 
*Attacks*
 +10 Melee 2d6+7
+9 Range 1d8+5

*AC*: 23
Touch: 14 

*Items*
+1 Greatsword 2350 Gp 
+1 composite Longbow (+4 Str bonus)2800 Gp
Dusty rose Prism Ioun stone +1 AC 5000 Gp
+1 studded Leather +4 Ac 1175
10 Cold Iron arrows 141 GP
10 Adamantine Arrows 670 Gp 5 SP
30 Arrows 1 Gp 5 Sp
Silversheen 250 GP
61 PP
2 Gp
*Racial Traits*
 Uncanny Dodge
 Electricity and fire Resistance 5
Immunity to Petrifaction
Protective Aura(Magic Circle against evil)
DR5/Evil
Fly speed 50(Average)
Tounges
aid, continual flame, cure light wounds, detect evil, dispel magic, invisibility (self only), remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, and see invisibility3/day
*Languages:*
Celestial
Infernal
Draconic
_Tongues_  Ability
 [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 24, 2007)

CP: How do you feel about a yaun-ti tainted one, using the template from savage species?  They have latent psionics for poison and polymorph:serpent forms, but I figure those can just as easily be spell-like abilities.  I have a concept rolling around in my mind...


----------



## bedford (Aug 24, 2007)

i am interested i joining. the character concepts i am considering is an ogre with no class levels, half ogre barbarian with mineral warrior template or some anthropmorphic animal barbarian or monk possibly with fearal template added. would any of these be ok?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lynx_The_one: I'll fine tooth comb it later, but a quick glance over tells me it looks good.  Awesome concept by the way.

Yttermayn: I have a revision of that template available, actually.  I worked it into the monster progression I did for the Yuan-ti.  See attached.

bedford: Ogre would be fine.  Half-ogre barbarian would be fine, although I have no idea what a mineral warrior is, so that part is not fine.  The anthropomorphic animals in Savage Species I'm not real fond of and don't use, so those are out also.


----------



## bedford (Aug 24, 2007)

would i be allowed to add the feral template to half ogre?


----------



## James Heard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to withdraw my name completely from this, it's starting to feel more like a zoo or a poisoner's convention than a game I'd feel comfortable in.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 24, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> would i be allowed to add the feral template to half ogre?




Yes, however, keep in mind that this campaign is a social and political intrigue campaign so such a character may not have very much to do.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 24, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to withdraw my name completely from this, it's starting to feel more like a zoo or a poisoner's convention than a game I'd feel comfortable in.




I'm sorry to hear that, you had a great concept and background.  Good gaming.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 24, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that, you had a great concept and background.  Good gaming.




Bummer.  I don't know the guy, but I get what he's saying.  'Course, everyone wants to try something different and wierd, so we all end up with funny character concepts.  I'm guilty of it too, with the tainted one thing.  I was aware of the trend, but still wanted to do something a _little_ different.  Everyone has probably already played the standard races and classes ad nauseum.  The trick is to do something a little different without getting silly- "Alright, my celestial lycanthrope tiefling ranger/monk/paladin hits you for 20 points of damage..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Bummer.  I don't know the guy, but I get what he's saying.  'Course, everyone wants to try something different and wierd, so we all end up with funny character concepts.  I'm guilty of it too, with the tainted one thing.  I was aware of the trend, but still wanted to do something a _little_ different.  Everyone has probably already played the standard races and classes ad nauseum.  The trick is to do something a little different without getting silly- "Alright, my celestial lycanthrope tiefling ranger/monk/paladin hits you for 20 points of damage..."




It has always been my philosophy that Player Characters are special and unique in the world, regardless of their race.  Weird races and such just emphasize that.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 24, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> It has always been my philosophy that Player Characters are special and unique in the world, regardless of their race.  Weird races and such just emphasize that.




Good point.  So then is my tainted one rouge an OK combination?  If so, I'll put together his background and submit it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Good point.  So then is my tainted one rouge an OK combination?  If so, I'll put together his background and submit it.




Yes.  Just use the revised version I attached above (use the Tainted One level at the beginning of the yuan-ti monster progression).


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Aug 25, 2007)

can you finish going over my sheet. I have a sinking suspicion my attack bonuses are wrong.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, after reading on the yaun ti info, its quite a bit different than as described in my old books, and I'm not too interested anymore.  It's just too complicated now and no longer fits well with my concept.  Thinking again of my original character concept, the sorcerer with the zeal of Joan of Arc in the movie "The Messenger".  Looking through the unearthed arcana, I think I've found the perfect class for her: Battle Sorcerer.  Is theere any significant change between the battle sorcerer in the 3.0 book and the 3.5?  As far as race goes, I think I'll stick with human.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ok, after reading on the yaun ti info, its quite a bit different than as described in my old books, and I'm not too interested anymore.  It's just too complicated now and no longer fits well with my concept.  Thinking again of my original character concept, the sorcerer with the zeal of Joan of Arc in the movie "The Messenger".  Looking through the unearthed arcana, I think I've found the perfect class for her: Battle Sorcerer.  Is theere any significant change between the battle sorcerer in the 3.0 book and the 3.5?  As far as race goes, I think I'll stick with human.




We're batting 1000 here.      I should've taken Unearthed Arcana off the list because the variants I do use (Specialist Wizard variants and Racial Paragons) didn't come about until just before the Shadow War.  I'll edit UA out of the initial post.  Sorry about that.

Keeping in mind the social/political tone, a standard sorcerer would certainly work, however.

Edit: Looks like I didn't put UA in the initial post to begin with.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 25, 2007)

me and my group af roleplayers usually play low-lvl campaigns, becourse we think its fun to do so (we all agreed on this), so i am not so used to look at the magic items in the dmg, and need some advise...

i am going to play a spy-like charrekter, so what would be good to get? (a reason to have the item, i think i would be able to come up with  )

also i was looking on the magic weapons. if you would like to ad a ability that cost +1bonus, does the weapon need to have a enchantment bonus of +1 to start with (becouse, then it round up to about 8'000 gold, wich is to much)


basically im finnished with the charrekter. only need to buy equeptment, and wright down the backgroundstory (has the story in mind, but not in tekst )


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> me and my group af roleplayers usually play low-lvl campaigns, becourse we think its fun to do so (we all agreed on this), so i am not so used to look at the magic items in the dmg, and need some advise...
> 
> i am going to play a spy-like charrekter, so what would be good to get? (a reason to have the item, i think i would be able to come up with  )
> 
> ...




Yes, a magic weapon needs to have a +1 enchantment before you can add anything else to it.  As for other recommendations for spy-types, that depends on whether your character is stealth based or personality based.  A stealth based character will want items that increase their chances of not being detected.  Cloaks and Boots of Elvenkind, the Silent Moves and Shadow enchantments for armor, and Gloves of Dexterity are all good for stealth based.  If your spy concept is more about disguise, impersonation, and getting information out of people, then you will want items that a) increase your Charisma, and b) keep people from sensing your true motivations.  A Ring of Mind Shielding is ideal for the second purpose.  The Cloak of Charisma and the Circlet of Persuasion are good for the first.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 25, 2007)

thats really to funny. i am going both ways, becouse of the many skillpoints of the rouge, and the spells of the sorcere...

personallity i was also thinking both things... a person who sneak around, an listening to doors, while playing one of the household at day (or other role that fits the situation)

but i am going to read about those things, to se what fits best. so thank you very much


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 25, 2007)

oh... the thing about magic ammunition... it says its the cost for 50 of an ammunition... does that mean, you could divide it, so you had 2  and then divede the price in 25?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

blackdraco said:
			
		

> oh... the thing about magic ammunition... it says its the cost for 50 of an ammunition... does that mean, you could divide it, so you had 2  and then divede the price in 25?




Not sure what you're asking here.  A set of 50 Masterwork Ammunition of any sort costs 350 gp, so you can buy one unit of Masterwork Ammunition for 7 gp.  +1 ammunition costs 2350 for 50, so if you divide that by 50, you would get the cost for a single unit (47 gp).  The same procedure can be used to figure the individual unit cost of any piece of ammunition.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i was asking


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 25, 2007)

the mindsheilding ring would be ideal, but it cost 8'000 gp, so that is to much becourse it may not cost more than half of 13'000...


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> We're batting 1000 here.      I should've taken Unearthed Arcana off the list because the variants I do use (Specialist Wizard variants and Racial Paragons) didn't come about until just before the Shadow War.  I'll edit UA out of the initial post.  Sorry about that.
> 
> Keeping in mind the social/political tone, a standard sorcerer would certainly work, however.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I didn't put UA in the initial post to begin with.





Rrrrrgh. [bang head on desk]

How about a human sorcerer?  Would that work? ;-)  Oooh, I could get a little crazy and make an elven sorcerer!    Feel free to suggest some unusual traits in there, so long as they don't mess with my class level progression.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Rrrrrgh. [bang head on desk]
> 
> How about a human sorcerer?  Would that work? ;-)  Oooh, I could get a little crazy and make an elven sorcerer!    Feel free to suggest some unusual traits in there, so long as they don't mess with my class level progression.




One of the elven subraces would be interesting also.  They are even more of an unknown than High Elves at this point in the history.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm curious how you're going to run allegiences in this game, are we each going to explicitly know what side each other are on?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm curious how you're going to run allegiences in this game, are we each going to explicitly know what side each other are on?




No.  There are going to be a number of divergent storylines going on that will all converge around a central point eventually.  Some PCs may never actually meet in person.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh really? I like that. I think I like that more than sticking us all into the same room and locking the door. Admittedly a lot of this 'different' builds have me a little concerned, but I know you put together a really good game so I'm not pulling out. I have most everything fleshed out, I just need to make some finishing touches before I post it all.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> One of the elven subraces would be interesting also.  They are even more of an unknown than High Elves at this point in the history.




Where can I find info on the elven subraces you would allow?  I don't have any such info.  My PHB is 3.0, as are most of my core books.  I don't suppose ghost elves would be allowed...  Too bad, cause they'd fit in well with the world I think. Dragon #313


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Where can I find info on the elven subraces you would allow?  I don't have any such info.  My PHB is 3.0, as are most of my core books.  I don't suppose ghost elves would be allowed...  Too bad, cause they'd fit in well with the world I think. Dragon #313




My Dragons start at 325, unfortunately, as most of my collection was stolen a couple of years ago.

Take a gander at the SRD, specifically the Monsters (E-F) file.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2007)

Who would steal a collection of Dragon? Unless it was part of a larger haul...odd.

Anyway, CP, what do you need from me to get everything finalized before we start?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Who would steal a collection of Dragon? Unless it was part of a larger haul...odd.
> 
> Anyway, CP, what do you need from me to get everything finalized before we start?




It was part of a larger haul that included my comic book collection, a few collector's edition unopened Transformers and a bunch of other stuff.

Some stats would be good.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2007)

Those would be at home at the moment, but it was high Cha high Dex, mediocre everything else. Figures are pending me getting off work.

That does suck. Kinda makes you wish you opened those boxes and played the life out of those transformers. My dad still has an unopened Optimus Prime. It's glorious.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Those would be at home at the moment, but it was high Cha high Dex, mediocre everything else. Figures are pending me getting off work.
> 
> That does suck. Kinda makes you wish you opened those boxes and played the life out of those transformers. My dad still has an unopened Optimus Prime. It's glorious.




The unopened ones were the recent Toys'R'Us exclusive remakes of Prime and Ultra Magnus.  Not terribly valuable overall.  My Dragons were the most upsetting out of the whole deal, along with a painting my dad bought for my oldest son.  Those hurt.  The rest was just annoying.

I'll need a full character by the 1st.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll have a sheet for tonight I hope. we had 32 starting points ain't us?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 26, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I'll have a sheet for tonight I hope. we had 32 starting points ain't us?




Yes, 32 point buy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> My Dragons start at 325, unfortunately, as most of my collection was stolen a couple of years ago.
> 
> Take a gander at the SRD, specifically the Monsters (E-F) file.




Ah-ha!  Wild elf it is, then.  Prefered class: sorcerer.  I dig it.  Will get the sheet together in the next few days then.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ah-ha!  Wild elf it is, then.  Prefered class: sorcerer.  I dig it.  Will get the sheet together in the next few days then.




Just an option to consider...

As a tie in to future events like the Shadow War, you could make the character a member of the Silverbrook clan.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 27, 2007)

This is what I have thus far, it's very rough but it's something for you to look over at least:

[sblock=Diplomat]Rogue 5 | Assassin 1
Str 10
Dex 16
Con 10
Int 16
Wis 8
Cha 16

F 2
R 8
W 1

23 HP

BaB 4

Balance 3+2 Synergy = 5
Bluff 3+9 Ranks +3 Circlet +2 Feat = 17
Climb 0+2 Synergy = 2
Craft Poisonmaking 3+9 Ranks = 12
Diplomacy 3+3 Circlet +2 Feat +4 Synergy = 12
Disguise 3+3 Circlet +2 Synergy = 8
Escape 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14
Gather Information 3+9 Ranks +3 Circlet +2 Synergy = 17
Hide 3+9 Ranks +5 Cloak +2 Feat = 19
Intimidate 3+3 Circlet +2 Feat +2 Synergy = 10
Jump 0+2 Synergy = 2
Knowledge Local 3+8 Ranks = 11
Move Silently 3+9 Ranks +5 Boots +2 Feat = 19
Open Lock 3+1 Rank = 4
Search 3+9 Ranks = 12
Sense Motive -1+9 Ranks +2 Feat = 10
Sleight of Hand 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14
Survival -1+2 Synergy = 1
Tumble 3+9 Ranks = 12
Use Rope 3+9 Ranks +2 Synergy = 14

Feats:
Stealthy
Negotiator
Persuasive
Quickdraw

-Sneak Attack 4d6
-Evasion
-Trapfinding
-Trapsense +1
-Improved Uncanny Dodge
-Death Attack
-Poison Use

+1 Mithral Chain 2100
Circlet of Persuasion 4500
Boots of Elvenkind 2500
Cloak of Elvenkind 2500

1.400 left

Languages:
Common
Azgundi
Thayvian
Emiran
Tureni

Background:

Keefe ___ was born into a life of luxury and affluence, neither of which he dislikes in any imaginable fashion. Given his noble birth and the fact of who is uncle is, Keefe has had every opportunity to succeed in a life of his choosing. Some would say that gift of freewill has tainted the young man, developing a rebellious streak laced with independence and a complete lack of authority, save for family law. Others would say that Keefe chooses his opportunities with wit and canny few possess, and in his devious and demented ways has harnessed abilities in him that were apparent since childhood but largely ignored due to their lascivious and salacious nature.

Suffice it to say that Keefe enjoys his life, albeit at times he has forced himself into unfathomable circumstances that normal men would find dooming save for his position in life and kinship with the King of Azgund. As a child Keefe would play and learn like most noble children would. Each progressive year would unfurl a darker side to the young boy, his play rougher and his actions darker. In his teenage years Keefe would abuse his freedom and station in life. Naturally charismatic, his peers and royal cousins gravitated toward him and soon followed in Keefe’s nefarious acts of debauchery, lewdness, and general mischief.

All this was fine with the family, though a few askance glances betrayed reticence at allowing the royal heirs to be manipulated by Keefe, until his direct action caused a death within the royal keep. Granted, the death was of someone of no import, so it was easy to push under the proverbial rug, but Keefe’s outlandish behavior was ultimately addressed. His punishment was to spend each waking hour under the watch and employ of his uncle, usually performing whatever mundane duties the castellan or men at arms could come up with. After initial stubborn consternation, Keefe eventually stopped his complaints and performs whatever duties decently. Over time, once trust was a little more common, errands would issue forth from more important people, occasionally the king himself, and Keefe would oblige. Odd jobs, secret jobs, unsavory jobs would seep their way through the cracks and find themselves asked upon Keefe, who soon took pride in his assorted abilities to perform his various tasks.

In time Keefe’s abilities manifested apparent and it was clear to all where his skills truly lay. When the Thay-Emiran War broke out and King ___ called his lords into action, everything was going smoothly in the Azgund Capital except for the rogue Lord Nolan. Instead of sending his beloved nephew to war, the King instead opted to put some of Keefe’s unique talents to use, either in hopes to persuade the lowly Lord Nolan to rally for war as the Thayvian threat is greater than that of any marauding orcs, or to do whatever else might need be done to best accomplish this task into finality.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Just an option to consider...
> 
> As a tie in to future events like the Shadow War, you could make the character a member of the Silverbrook clan.




Whats the silverbrook clan?  I don't remember seeing that in the setting info.  Also, is there any reference that you have access to that I can pick a familiar from other than the standard ones in the phb?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Whats the silverbrook clan?  I don't remember seeing that in the setting info.  Also, is there any reference that you have access to that I can pick a familiar from other than the standard ones in the phb?




Prior to the Shadow War and the Thayvian slave uprising, a Thayvian Evoker's Circle expedition to the elven continent came into conflict with the Silverbrook wild elven clan.  To forestall further bloodshed on both sides the Queen of the clan and the Evoker's Circle commander signed a treaty in which Thay would leave wild elven lands in exchange for the Queen's daughter, Inicia Silverbrook.  The commander, Tratarch, and Inicia eventually married.  Much later, a disgraced Tratarch sided with and became an Eldritch Knight, despite his advancing age, and he and Inicia left Thay.  Winding up back with the Silverbrook clan, Inicia became Queen of the clan when her mother stepped down to go on a personal journey.  It was then that the Six Who Are One called on the elven people to unite against the Drow.  Inicia was chosen to represent all of the wild elven clans at the meeting, despite still being young in elven terms.  The Six Who Are One was revealed as a Rakshasa and defeated, but the elven people remained united, allying with the Eldritch Knights and Tureni army to aid Azgund during the Shadow War, with Inicia Silverbrook leading the elven forces.

Inicia and Tratarch's half-elven daughter also features prominently in the history...but that's a tale for another time.    

That's all future history as far as this game is concerned.  At the time of Lord Noran's War, 650, Inicia's mother would be just coming into adulthood.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Prior to the Shadow War and the Thayvian slave uprising, a Thayvian Evoker's Circle expedition to the elven continent came into conflict with the Silverbrook wild elven clan.  To forestall further bloodshed on both sides the Queen of the clan and the Evoker's Circle commander signed a treaty in which Thay would leave wild elven lands in exchange for the Queen's daughter, Inicia Silverbrook.  The commander, Tratarch, and Inicia eventually married.  Much later, a disgraced Tratarch sided with and became an Eldritch Knight, despite his advancing age, and he and Inicia left Thay.  Winding up back with the Silverbrook clan, Inicia became Queen of the clan when her mother stepped down to go on a personal journey.  It was then that the Six Who Are One called on the elven people to unite against the Drow.  Inicia was chosen to represent all of the wild elven clans at the meeting, despite still being young in elven terms.  The Six Who Are One was revealed as a Rakshasa and defeated, but the elven people remained united, allying with the Eldritch Knights and Tureni army to aid Azgund during the Shadow War, with Inicia Silverbrook leading the elven forces.
> 
> Inicia and Tratarch's half-elven daughter also features prominently in the history...but that's a tale for another time.
> 
> That's all future history as far as this game is concerned.  At the time of Lord Noran's War, 650, Inicia's mother would be just coming into adulthood.




That's an interesting bit of history, er, prehistory, er, something.  Sure, I'll be a Silverbrook.  What about the familiar question?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> That's an interesting bit of history, er, prehistory, er, something.  Sure, I'll be a Silverbrook.  What about the familiar question?




Oops...missed that in my eagerness to share the history lesson.  

There's the Improved Familiar feat in the DMG.  Beyond that, I haven't added any material to the world in terms of other familiars.  You can substitue other animals, flavor wise, and just use the same stats.  The weasel, for example, could be a mink, ferret, or other slinky mustelid.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Oops...missed that in my eagerness to share the history lesson.
> 
> There's the Improved Familiar feat in the DMG.  Beyond that, I haven't added any material to the world in terms of other familiars.  You can substitue other animals, flavor wise, and just use the same stats.  The weasel, for example, could be a mink, ferret, or other slinky mustelid.




Slinky Mustelid.  Wow.  I am soooo going to call someone that.  Reading the improved familiar text, it sounds like I could have a blink dog as a familiar.  Would that have GM approval?  I qualify for a shocker lizard (CR2), but a blink dog (CR2) would be a better fit for this character thematicaly, I think.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Slinky Mustelid.  Wow.  I am soooo going to call someone that.  Reading the improved familiar text, it sounds like I could have a blink dog as a familiar.  Would that have GM approval?




Yes, that would require DM approval and no, you can't have one.    

Main reason, other than possible balance issues, is that blink dogs are native to the halfling lands and don't stray out of that area much.  I would allow you to have a shocker lizard, a stirge, or any of the "normal" familiars with the celestial or fiendish template slapped on them (assuming your character's alignment is compatible).  A small elemental might also be a possibility, however, due to setting concerns, I'd be more inclined to allow that for an Emiran sorcerer than any other race or culture.  I'd also allow a Corollax from MM2.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Yes, that would require DM approval and no, you can't have one.
> 
> Main reason, other than possible balance issues, is that blink dogs are native to the halfling lands and don't stray out of that area much.  I would allow you to have a shocker lizard, a stirge, or any of the "normal" familiars with the celestial or fiendish template slapped on them (assuming your character's alignment is compatible).  A small elemental might also be a possibility, however, due to setting concerns, I'd be more inclined to allow that for an Emiran sorcerer than any other race or culture.  I'd also allow a Corollax from MM2.




Darn.  I've got everything else finished up statwise.  In the process of doing so, I have been picturing this guy as a roaming, slightly loony, almost native american looking and acting guy.  I like the shocker lizard from a stats perspective, but it dosn't fit well with my vision of this character, so I won't do it.  A furry companion fits better, but I don't want it to be more of a liability than an aid by being easily gacked.  Can't really find anything else in the monster manuals that would be of appropriate power level and fits with my vision of Mendicat.  I may just decide to forgo a familiar alltogether.  Don't suppose there's anything I can trade that class feature for?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2007)

Still recruiting I see. I would like to contribute a character concept. I was thinking about a half-elf monk. He would be a "spiritual zen teacher" and advisor to some Lord. Only speaks with overtly obscure koans. If you are unfamiliar with the term it means those "weird" zen-wisdoms, ie: "Two hands clap and there is a sound; what is the sound of one hand?" or "An old tree grows on a cold rock in winter, nowhere is there any warmth." etc. (And I mean the more obscure ones like the latter) I think it might fit well in this kind of game to be one who speaks cryptically and no-one really gets what his point is. So if this sounds cool with you, I'll get on to make more detailed concept.

EDIT: Hmm. Now that I managed to read through the Gleemax-thread I think he could be the one whose ideology was the base where later Djihon-monasteries were build.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Darn.  I've got everything else finished up statwise.  In the process of doing so, I have been picturing this guy as a roaming, slightly loony, almost native american looking and acting guy.  I like the shocker lizard from a stats perspective, but it dosn't fit well with my vision of this character, so I won't do it.  A furry companion fits better, but I don't want it to be more of a liability than an aid by being easily gacked.  Can't really find anything else in the monster manuals that would be of appropriate power level and fits with my vision of Mendicat.  I may just decide to forgo a familiar alltogether.  Don't suppose there's anything I can trade that class feature for?




I'm afraid not, although Imp, Quasit and Pseudodragon become available at 7th level.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Still recruiting I see. I would like to contribute a character concept. I was thinking about a half-elf monk. He would be a "spiritual zen teacher" and advisor to some Lord. Only speaks with overtly obscure koans. If you are unfamiliar with the term it means those "weird" zen-wisdoms, ie: "Two hands clap and there is a sound; what is the sound of one hand?" or "An old tree grows on a cold rock in winter, nowhere is there any warmth." etc. (And I mean the more obscure ones like the latter) I think it might fit well in this kind of game to be one who speaks cryptically and no-one really gets what his point is. So if this sounds cool with you, I'll get on to make more detailed concept.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm. Now that I managed to read through the Gleemax-thread I think he could be the one whose ideology was the base where later Djihon-monasteries were build.




Monks, as a class and concept, didn't come about until around 1100 or so when Djihon slaves in Thay began to secretly train themselves in unarmed combat.  At this point in the history (650), Thay hasn't even beguan to deal in slaves yet...that comes about shortly after the Thay-Emiran War.

I tend to prefer to keep crypticisms to myself as DM...it's fun to confound the players with them on occassion, but a confounded DM is bad.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2007)

EDIT: Never mind, I think its a bad idea, doesn't goes well with the idea of character I'm trying to get.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

The Campaign Setting Thread has been updated with information about Hill Dwarves.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

Tuesdays are going to be my official Lord Noran's War days.

Below is the list of approved characters thus far.  I will also edit this list into the initial post.

shadowmask: Where did you put you're 4th level ability score boost?  Knowing that will help me double check your point buy expenditures.  If you could spell out where/how you spent your skill points and your gold that would be immensely helpful.  Pending those adjustments, Nyrazha is approved.

Lynx_The_one: Looks good, including the attack bonuses.  Approved.

Ethandrew: I'd also like to know where you're 4th level ability score boost went.  Your BAB should be 3.  By my calculations, you've overspent your skill points by 4 (assassins get 4 skill points + Int mod + human bonus, not the 8 that rogues get).  I'll need to know if you're going to spend that last 1400 on weapons and/or poisons.  I also need a nationality.  Pending those adjustments...and a name and a bit of background, nameless assassin is approved.

All: Recruiting closes on September 1st.  That's only four days from now so I may extend the deadline a bit so we can get more than three characters in.  I will be starting the IC thread with the characters who are approved on the 1st.  I'll get later characters into the IC once they are approved.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 29, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Ethandrew: I'd also like to know where you're 4th level ability score boost went.  Your BAB should be 3.  By my calculations, you've overspent your skill points by 4 (assassins get 4 skill points + Int mod + human bonus, not the 8 that rogues get).  I'll need to know if you're going to spend that last 1400 on weapons and/or poisons.  I also need a nationality.  Pending those adjustments...and a name and a bit of background, nameless assassin is approved.




I believe I had the ability boost on the Dex. You're right with the Skill Points, I overspent assuming the 8 skill points. 5th Level Rogue has 3 BAB, 1st Level Assassin has 0 BAB, I was going off the 4 BAB a 6th level rogue has, that's my fault too. I intend to spend it on weapons and other things, maybe some poison. I will have everything finalized before the 1st.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not real great at making extensive backgrounds, but hear goes.
Ok, I'm assuming that since he is a wild elf of the Silverbrook line, that he probably hails from a specific region of POL geography.  Unfortunately, I don't remember where that is in relation to everywhere else in the world, if the wild elf lands info has been added to the setting forum.  As far as the familiar dilema goes, I think I came up with a solution.  Read on.
Character name: Ahote Silverbrook
Ahote wanders alone, relying first on his ability to intimidate, then on his spells when threatened.  As a last resort, he may use his weapons; he is a considerable archer.  Usually, though, Ahote dosn't have to resort to such drastic measures.  If you can get past his erratic behavior, he's actually quite likeable.  He has left behind his homelands and traveled a great deal.  Some might say he left because his personality quirks made him an outcast among his people.  Others might say he left to avoid responsibility to the rest of his tribe.  When asked the question, though, Ahote would most likely say he left "Because he felt like it."
Some of his quirks include an aversion to scaley or slimy skinned creatures.  Feathered creatures are tolerated.  Creatures with fur or hair are good in his book - good for companionship, OR for eating.  He dosn't care for smooth surfaced gems (pearls, opals, onyx, etc.) much and will avoid wearing them or using magic items made with them if at all possible.  He likes the number three, and likes to do things in threes, or multiples of threes.
Adventures: Ahote's adventures have shaped him in several ways.  He once encountered a small band of orcs who were part of a raid on a traveling merchant.  Thinking him easy prey, they attacked.  After a few of them were knocked down and charred, a wicked grin was all he needed to send the others running in fear.  On the corpses he found a rapier.  Curious, he tried swinging it, stabbing with it, and generally getting a feel for the thing.  He found that the lighter blade was much better suited to him than the heavy longsword his wild brethren seemed to prefer.  He has since practiced with it, letting his elven grace guide his training in the use of it and abandoning the longsword alltogether.
Another time, while traveling through a swampy area, he encountered some small blue lizards.  His keen arcane instincts told him that these creatures were special.  He sat down and patiently waited for three days, enduring the muck and the bugs.  Finally one of the lizards approached him.  It came close enough to reach out and touch, and it was not making the warning clicking noises that the others always seemed to make around him.  The two beings stared at each other for long moments, each taking the measure of the other.  Finally, Ahote spoke.  "You are ugly." he told it.  He held out a piece of meat to the creature, and that was the beginning of a new friendship.  The lizard ultimately became his familiar, though he still thinks it is hideous and has it wearing a ridiculous lizard suit made of rabbit furs to make it more appealing to his eyes.
In his travels, he has often wandered alone.  There are times though, that he will join a group of other adventurers and work toward a common goal, especially if the adventure promises the opportunity to experience new things.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, what is BAB?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2007)

Mi pc is done, sorry for the delay. He starts as a rouge because of his background, then the clerical training and finally, he gained the other rouge level.

```
Name: Shajrom Duzmar
Age: 34
Height: 1.20 mts
Weight: 85.
Eyes: red
Hair: black
Skin: a bit taned
Class: Rouge/Cleric
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral 


Str: 10 +0     Level: 3/3      XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3     BAB: +4         HP: 43 = 9 + 6.5 + 6.5 + 7 + 7 

+ 7 
Con: 16 +3     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 12 +1     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 16 +3     Init: +         Spell Save: +2
Cha:  6 -2     ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4     +3          +7
Ref:                       4     +3          +7
Will:                      4     +3          +7

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
 _|Short saword+1	+2     1d6        19-20x2
  |Short saword+1       +2     1d6        19-20x2
Composite shortbow+1    +4     1d6        20x3

Languages: Dwarven, Common

Abilities: 
Cleric: Turn Undead, Trickery domain(skills), Luck domain 

power(good fortune)
Rouge: Sneak Attack (+2d6), Trapfinding, Evasion, trap sense+1

Feats: two weapon fighting, weapon finesse, Dodge

Skill Points: 36+3+3+3+9+9       Max Ranks: 9/4
Skills                    Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration                4    +3          +7
Balance                      4    +3          +7 
Escape artist                4    +3          +7
Spot                         4    +3          +7
Listen                       5    +3          +8
Search                       5    +1          +6
Heal                         4    +3          +7
Knowledge (local)            4    +1          +5
Survival                     2    +3          +5  
Hide                         7    +3          +10
Move silently                6    +3          +9
Sleight of hand              6    +3          +9
Open Lock                    4    +3          +7


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Studded leather armor +2 4160gp   
Short saword+1           2310gp  
Short saword+1           2310gp  
Composite shortbow +1    2375gp 
Arrows(100)               5gp
Flint and steel           1gp  
Backpack                  2gp           
Bedroll                   1sp   
Rope, Hemp                1gp    
Ration, Trail(1 day)      5sp     
Cloak              
travelers outfit          
Crowbar                   2gp
Average lock             40gp
waterskin                 1gp
Smokestick               20gp
Thieves tools,masterwork 100gp
Silver holy symbol       25gp 
Potion of reduce person 250gp
Potion of cure moderatex3 900 gp
Potion of cat grace     300gp 
    
                   Money: 197gp 


Spell DC: 3 (Wis) + Spell Level

Memorized Spells:

Level 0:
Resistance x2
Light
Create water

Level 1:
Bless
Magic weapon
Sanctuary x2


Level2
Sound brust x2
Spiritual weapon
```

Please make the corrections you see, Its the first multiclass character I've ever made.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, what is BAB?



 Base Attack Bonus I think


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 29, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> shadowmask: Where did you put you're 4th level ability score boost?  Knowing that will help me double check your point buy expenditures.  If you could spell out where/how you spent your skill points and your gold that would be immensely helpful.  Pending those adjustments, Nyrazha is approved.




Y'know, I think I overspent my ability points by 1.      I'll double check tomorrow...this late is never a good time to do math.      I'll have all of this information to you tomorrow after work.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 29, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Monks, as a class and concept, didn't come about until around 1100 or so when Djihon slaves in Thay began to secretly train themselves in unarmed combat.  At this point in the history (650), Thay hasn't even beguan to deal in slaves yet...that comes about shortly after the Thay-Emiran War.



Well, in that case the idea wouldn't work.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yttermayn: I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, but right off the bat, I'd move the Profession (bowyer) ranks to Craft (bowmaking).  Concept wise, he's interesting, but how is he going to fit in to the story?

Voda Vosa: There are no gods.  See the recent entry in the Campaign Setting Thread on dwarves for some details on dwarven religion.  What levels of cleric and rogue do you have, precisely?  Same question on concept: How does he fit in the story?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry about that, mental lapsus. 
About the levels, Shajrom have 3 of each.
About this "How does he fit in the story?" Could you be more precise? I find this language not too easy to understand =P


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 29, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, mental lapsus.
> About the levels, Shajrom have 3 of each.
> About this "How does he fit in the story?" Could you be more precise? I find this language not too easy to understand =P




What role does your character play in the events unfolding in Azgund between Lord Noran and the King?  What is he doing in Azgund and how will he get involved?


----------



## bedford (Aug 29, 2007)

this is my character.  I havent worked out the skillpoints and all the equipment yet.

does this look ok?

Hrugnir is a monstrous looking character. much more heavily built than an oridinary ogre. he stands over ten feet tall and weights almost a ton. His head is bald and his tusks are as large as a full ogres. He wears a rusty fullplate and fights with a huge maul or his natural weapons. Hrugnirs mother was killed by orcs when he was only five years old. The halfogre survived for many years alone in the harsh northern lands before heading south into Azgund . Here he had a big problem adapting to the more civilized ways of the Azgundr. As the years went by hrugnir managed to make a name for himself as a fearsome but honorable warrior. He has since then served as mercenary, gladiator and most recently working for lord Noran, guarding the northern borders borders against orcs. When of duty hrugnir can often be seen at some tavern getting drunk and boasting of past victories in battle and feats of strength. 




Name: Hrugnir
Class:barbarian 2 fighter 2
Race: feral half ogre
Alignment: chaotic neutral

Age:     32
Height: 10,6
Eeycolor:blue
Size	:large

Str:  	 27  ( 29)                 base 16 + 1 point increase +6 half ogre + 4 feral + 2 gauntlets
Dex:	 10                         base 14  -2 h o -2 f t 
Con:	 20                         base 16  +2 ho +2 f t
Int:	  8                           base 14  -2 ho -4 f t
Wis:	 10                         base  8   +2 f t  
Cha	: 4 

HP: 12+6.5+6.5+5.5+5.5=34+20+4=58
AC: 10+6 natural -1 size +8 armor =23
Speed: 40 "30"
Bab 	 =4
Grapple =17



Feats:

power attack
toughness
roll with it x2 "damage reduction 4"



masterwork huge maul 320 frost +2000 + 1 2000 =4320
gauntletts of ogre might	+2 4000		
full plate 		3000
gold			



racial feat improved grab
fast healing 2

weapons	attack	damage
maul		+13	3d6+1d6 cold+13	
2x claws	+13	2d6+9




skills
survival
intimidate
spot
listen
swim


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 29, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> this is my character.  I havent worked out the skillpoints and all the equipment yet.
> 
> does this look ok?
> 
> ...




Very good background, I like how you managed to fit the character into the situation at hand.  However, I'll need a more complete set of stats.  Also, the maul isn't in any source I have available, so you'll need to swap out his weapon.  The full plate is going to muck with some of your barbarian class features.  Consider swapping it for a medium armor, or getting mithral full plate.  Once you've submitted a more complete set of stats, I'll go over the more nitpicky details.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 30, 2007)

I changed the bowyer profession to bowcraft.  I am out of town today and doing this On my IPaq and I dont have my character sheet For Aohdan .  Soooo I will respond to the IC game tomorrw evening.  Any way, which Leader world be More likely to employ a half- crazy wandering sorcerer for some scouting?  The king or Noran?  Ahote dosn't really care about their dispute, he considers borders to be at best an ephemeral construct of men anyways.  Also, which region is closest geographicaly to wild elf lands?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I changed the bowyer profession to bowcraft.  I am out of town today and doing this On my IPaq and I dont have my character sheet For Aohdan .  Soooo I will respond to the IC game tomorrw evening.  Any way, which Leader world be More likely to employ a half- crazy wandering sorcerer for some scouting?  The king or Noran?  Ahote dosn't really care about their dispute, he considers borders to be at best an ephemeral construct of men anyways.  Also, which region is closest geographicaly to wild elf lands?




Like the dwarf, you would have had to take a boat...or magic, to cross the ocean to get to Azgund.

Lord Noran is a bit more open to unusual people, in that he has a reputation for taking whatever help he can get on the border against orc raids.  The King shares and reinforces his people's superstitions about magic, focusing them on Thay...one of the primary reasons he is sending troops to the Thay-Emiran War.


----------



## bedford (Aug 30, 2007)

a maul is a scaled up (twohanded) warhammer. and this one is one size larger than that. if that is a problem just change it to a huge great axe insted.  
Just let me knowif you need any more info on my char. 



Name: Hrugnir
Class:barbarian 2 fighter 2
Race: feral half ogre
Alignment: chaotic neutral

Age: 32
Height: 10,6
Eeycolor:blue
Size :large

Str: 27 ( 29)  ( base 16 + 1 point increase +6 half ogre + 4 feral + 2 gauntlets)
Dex: 10 (base 14 -2 ho -2 f t)
Con: 20 (base (16 +2 ho +2 f t)
Int: 8    (base 14 -2 ho -4 f t)
Wis: 10 (base 8 +2 f t)
Cha : 4  (base 8 -2  ho -2 f t)

HP: 12+6.5+6.5+5.5+5.5=34+20+4=58
AC: 10+6 natural -1 size +7 armor =22
Speed: 50 "40"  +10 barbarian fast movement +10 feral template
Bab =4
Grapple =17
Touch =9?


Feats:

power attack
toughness
roll with it x2 "damage reduction 4"



masterwork huge maul 320 frost +2000 + 1 2000 =4320g
gauntletts of ogre might +2 4000g
breast plate 200g
amulette of natural armor +1  2000g
ring of protection +1  2000g

gold 480

racial feat improved grab
fast healing 2

weapons  attack   damage              
maul       +13       3d6+1d6 cold+13 crit x3
2x claws  +13       2d6+9 crit x2




skills
survival 4 ranks
intimidate 6 6 ranks -3 cha
spot 4 
listen 1
swim  1 +9 str
jump  1 +9 str

Hrugnir is a monstrous looking character. much more heavily built than an oridinary ogre. he stands over ten feet tall and weights almost a ton. His head is bald and his tusks are as large as a full ogres. He wears a rusty breastplate and fights with a huge maul or his natural weapons. Hrugnirs mother was killed by orcs when he was only five years old. The halfogre survived for many years alone in the harsh northern lands before heading south into Azgund . Here he had a big problem adapting to the more civilized ways of the Azgundr. As the years went by hrugnir managed to make a name for himself as a fearsome but honorable warrior. He has since then served as mercenary, gladiator and most recently working for lord Noran, guarding the northern borders borders against orcs. When of duty hrugnir can often be seen at some tavern getting drunk and boasting of past victories in battle and feats of strength.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 31, 2007)

All: I will be starting the IC thread on Monday, September 3rd.  September 1st, I'll be looking over all the submitted characters one more time and making a _dramatis personae_ list of approved characters, as well as making any last minute comments on what needs fixing or tweaking.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 31, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Like the dwarf, you would have had to take a boat...or magic, to cross the ocean to get to Azgund.
> 
> Lord Noran is a bit more open to unusual people, in that he has a reputation for taking whatever help he can get on the border against orc raids.  The King shares and reinforces his people's superstitions about magic, focusing them on Thay...one of the primary reasons he is sending troops to the Thay-Emiran War.




Ok, Lord Noran is the natural choice then.  Having wandered the elven lands a great deal during his career as a hobo, he decided to wander the ocean.  On a raft.
The first few days were exciting, but he eventually ran out of food and fresh water.  As thirst and starvation set in, so did boredom.  Ahote began casting random spells.  He found that fireballing water was incredibly satisfying at first, but even that got old.  Finally, his lips dried and cracked and his stomach in knots, Ahote hit upon a solution to his survival needs.  Using his alter self spell, he found he could grow working gills, fins, and flippers to be able to swim unhindered under water.  This also had the side benefit of keeping his body hydrated through his gills without the need to drink the salty brine.  Tossing a few magic missiles netted some easy fish, and a flaming sphere made a descent cooking fire!  Ultimately, the winds were favorable to Ahote and he was blown to the continent of Azgund.  His wandering continued until he found himself under the indirect employ of Lord Noran, providing information on the lands and secret places he'd encountered.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2007)

-Updated Background, changes made at the end.-

Shajrom Duzmar, hail from a long clerical tradition. The clan Duzmar is a well known amongst the mountain thanes, because all the males become powerful clerics, who manipulate the divine energies, in order to bring relief and protection for their brothers, in the war that they fight against the south thanes, which were fool enough to try fighting their more powerful cousins.
Shajrom was always the black sheep of the family, he misses the religious classes in the temple, and hide from his angry father, who was always after him, trying to teach the lad the use of weapons.
But with all that against him, Shajrom became a cleric to the proud of the clan Duzmar, and served in more than one skirmish with the army. But the true nature of Shajrom finally overrun this profession heritage. He flee of temple, sneaking pass the gate guards and of the city, cloaked in shadows.
The fugitive dwarf found himself lost, without any place to come back, so he wonders through the mountain lands. There he learned the ways of the sigil and subterfuge, hiding from dangerous animals, and moving silently to avoid any encounter with monsters and any dwarf he came across. His temper grew distrustful, and introverted.
After some month of living in the wild, he found a road. Knowing the path would take him to civilization, he followed it, until he found a fishing town near the shore. He was hungry and needed food and rest, so he looked in the docks searching anything to eat or a good place to sleep. Shajrom found some big wooden boxes, of which one was open. It contained pelts of several animals, like bears wolves and the like, so he climbed inside and into the pelt mass. There he fell asleep.
The next thing Shajrom knew was that he was traveling on a boat in a closed box in the middle of the sea. He watched outside by a little hole in the box, he made with his dagger.
The dwarf remained inside the box until they where left in the destiny dock warehouse. At night, he opened the box and sneak out the building, to the night road of what he after discover was a human city of Azgund.
The citizens looked at him with odd looks, as he was some kind of monster, or animal. And his appearance didn't prove the contrary, his cloths were a mess, he was dirty and smelled terrible. Luckily he had some coppers in his pockets, he used to rent a room, and wash himself up and buy some new cloths (that had to be redesign by himself).
He made a living robbing people, sneaking in the night and stealing closed shops and markets. Primary food and some coins to survive, but sometimes he found some Luxury artifacts, like weapons and the sort.
But tranquility times ended when the King of Azgun started sending troops in aid of the Emirates. People where in sorrow, with the young off to war. The spoils of a picked pocket started to diminish, as the ammount of coins he found in the shops he robbed. Fortunately, he hear that one of the Lords, refused to send his troops to the war, and that his lands were more rich that all the other lords, so he decided to move to that lord land, to start again.
Lord Noran probed to be the right choice for Shajrom. He got a job under the lords intelligence service, working into the city, spying newcomers that seems strange, or that came from the others lords lands, since they might be plotting something against Noran.
That was a great turn for Shajrom, not that his actual job was very honorable, but at least kept his belly happy, without the nasty habit of robbery.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 31, 2007)

gona steal the way bedford is wrighting his charrekter (ps. sorry for not posting all week. we had alot of projekts this week)

Name: Phaidadru farradur (ph is pronaunsed as an f)
Class: rouge 2, sorcere 4 
Race: half elven
Alignment: natural god
languages: common, elven, Emiran, Azgundi, Djihon.

Age: 36
Height: 6 feet + a litle
Eeycolor: blue
Size : medium

Str: 10
Dex: 15 (base 14 +1 for lvl)
Con: 10 
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Cha : 16

HP: 6+3.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5+2.5= 19
AC: 10 + 2 dex + 2 leather armor = 14
Speed: 30
Bab =3
Grapple =3



Feats:
eschew materials
extend spell
endurance



boots of elven kind 2500 gp (dmg)
eversmoking bottle 5400 gp (dmg)
bag of tricks 900 gp (dmg)
rod of metamagic: extend lesser 3000 gp (dmg)


leather armor, longbow, 20 arrows, dagger, thiefs tools masterwork, grappling hook, sealing wax, silk rope, 4 trail rations. 
total of 205 gp

potions:
cure light wounds x3
spider climp
total 450

54 pp, (the last 5 gold was used on luksury and such) 

racial and class
immunity to sleep
low-light vision 
+1 to listen seach and spot.
+2 on diplomacy and gather information
elven blood

sneak attack 1d6
trapfinding
evasion

weapons 
dagger  attack +3. dmg 1d4. 19-20critx2
long bow  attack +6, dmg 1d8. critx3




skills
appraise 6 = 3 int+ 3 for my raven
bluff 12 = 3 cha+ 9ranks
concentration 4 = 4ranks
diplomacy 9 = 3 cha+ 2ranks (cc, 4skill p.) + 2 synergy bonus + 2 racial
disguise 10 = 3cha + 5ranks + 2 synergy
forgery 8 = 3int + 5 ranks
gather information 10 = 3cha + 5ranks + 2racial
hide 8 = 3dex + 5 ranks
knowledge arcane 7 = 3int + 4 ranks
listen 6 = 5 ranks + 1racial
move silently 13 = 3 dex + 5 ranks + 5 from boots of elven kind
open lock 10 = 3dex + 5 ranks + 2 thiefs tools m.
search 9 = 3int + 5 ranks + 1 racial
spellcraft 7 = 3 int + 4 ranks
spot 6 = 5 ranks + 1racial
use rope 8 = 3dex + 5 ranks

spells:

0 lvl known
deteck magic
light
mage hand 
mending
message
prestidigitation

1 lvl known
shield
charm person
disguise self

2 lvl known
invisibility


o lvl per day 7 = 6 +1
1 lvl per day 7 = 6 +1
2 lvl per day 4 = 3 +1

 back ground in nekst thread.


----------



## blackdraco (Aug 31, 2007)

Phaidadru was raised by his mother alone. he never really saw his father, but his mother always told him "he is strong man... he is an adventure you see, so someday he will return to us."
lorin farradur was his name, and phai reasembled him alot... that was what he was always told.
his mother and he worked on a land owned by lord gordril in azgund. his mother worked as a carpenter, and he helped, firstly as a sheep guard, later in the fields. but he really never was good at it, and often got the fealing he didn't belong. 
the way he grow didn't help much. 
when he was 20 he had a girlfreind named sergold of 16, but whithin 6 years she had grown older than he... as all his freinds wold.

when he was about 27 he began notising that his mothers helth was getting worse. she began to shake unnaturally when she worked a few hours with collering clothes in black and dark collers, and finally she could not work anymore. in a few years phaidadru tried to earn enough money for them both, but he was not good at work, and he never got a good, or even fair sallery. they survived thoug a half year before his mother began to shake unkontrolable at night... when it was darkest, and in her sleeps, she always mumbled "hes coming for us... you see... he can fix this..."
phaidadru began to hate his father for leaving him, and his mother.
the shakings began to worsen. they not only came at night but also in the day hours. that continued for a week, and sudenly it stopped. you woulden know how happy phai was for this. before the shakings was regulary every hour or so, but now they was gone. but the mother knew better

that night, she wanted to talk to him. phai got skared, becouse of the look on his mothers face. her brown eyes had a glimse of sadnes in them, and suddenly he thought of all the sickness she had been through.
"my boy..." she shaid with a trembling voice
"i think im dieing"
he first thought it was a joke
"mother" he said. "don't be silly. you just recovered, right. theres no way you could die. not know when you finally is well." the last in a more unserten tone, becourse of his mothers eyes... they told him what he would not belive
"phai, dont worry... you'll be alright. you are a young man. and someday your father will come, and t"
"NO" he sudenly interupted her firselly. still not accepting it.
"he will not come. he will never come, dont you understand." he said standing up, making his chair fall.
her face was in shock. she standed up to, and before he could say more, she had given him a red hand on his cheek...
he stood stunned, and she took her hands and covered her mouth, in obviouse regret
"i- im sorry... i didn't mean t"
"im going to bed now" phai said in a could voice
"phai i"
"you'll see... you are alive in the morning" he said and leaved the room.

but the nekst morning she wasn't. 
when he entered her room, and found out, he felt to his knees a cryed.
in the room his mother had left him a note. she was sad of the evening and hoped he could forgive her. by this he began to sob heavely agien. there also stood that he had an onkle in the main city, and she had left him some things. one of them was a silk robe she had made her self. another was a bottle, a bag, and some boots from his father.  
after some time he dicided to travel to his onkel, and found the things plus all the food he could find, which was half a chunk of bread... possible a litle green.
when he soo all the things gathered on his bed, he toched the boots which had a greenish glance and a very ekspensivr look. when he touched them, he felt a chill down his spine, and a rush of hatred and heat rise to his head, becouse he suddenly remembered that this was his fathers. he threw them fircelly in a corner, grabbed the silk rope and bread and was about to leave, when a wind suddenly made the note fly on the ground so the tekst was visebly. his mother words of his father sprang in his eyes. 
he couldn leave all those nice, and posible ekspensive things, just becouse they had belonged to his father, could he?
no. he dicided to take them with him and sell them at the first chance


now i could continue in this way, but that'll take forever. some time i may wrigte it down in more details, but really. he doesn't even have a single lvl jet.


so the nekst of the story in short form.
on his trip, he founds out that the bottle has a strange effekt, and decides to keep his new stuff, eventhroug they was his fathers.
when ariving at azgund, he founds out that the onkle is dead, but have left him a house.
with no job, and no food, he begins to steal, and with his new stuff (he has experimentet) its gets easyer. he gets involved with a gang a years time, before joining the many spies of azgund, and begin to become wealthy. this is also the way he learns the languages he have.
suddenly he begins to dream wierd dreams, and one day, one person very simular to him, visits him in one. he tells that he have powers, and need to seek one person out in azgund. (its obvius his father, but somehow he don't picture him that way, and therefor don't know)

this person he finds, teaches him the way of the magic. and in some wierd way all the magic phai knows (sorseres gets there magic naturally and don't choses. right?) is all vey sneaky.
with his missions his powers increase, and sometime he gets visited in his dreams (ges who) and the visitor always gives him advises that saves him. beside this, his rope have often saved him to, abd he always have it, so it is easelly grablebel so he can get it fast.

in the current events, he like lord norans ideas, but havn't incountered him or his peoble jet, and therefore he still works for other lords.

oh rigth. he still lives in his onkels house, and he hasn't seen the lord he worked for in the start. 


say if you want this more detailed. then i'll try to get it up.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what is the King's full name? And by curiosity I mean that I'm going to implicitly use this name in my background and character.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's my character's background, giving you something to work with before we get this game off and running. I hope to have everything else fleshed out formally tomorrow, although I believe most of it is just the remaining 1.400 gold.
_____________________________________________________

Keefe ___ was born into a life of luxury and affluence, neither of which he dislikes in any imaginable fashion. Given his noble birth and the fact of who is uncle is, Keefe has had every opportunity to succeed in a life of his choosing. Some would say that gift of freewill has tainted the young man, developing a rebellious streak laced with independence and a complete lack of authority, save for family law. Others would say that Keefe chooses his opportunities with wit and canny few possess, and in his devious and demented ways has harnessed abilities in him that were apparent since childhood but largely ignored due to their lascivious and salacious nature.

Suffice it to say that Keefe enjoys his life, albeit at times he has forced himself into unfathomable circumstances that normal men would find dooming save for his position in life and kinship with the King of Azgund. As a child Keefe would play and learn like most noble children would. Each progressive year would unfurl a darker side to the young boy, his play rougher and his actions darker. In his teenage years Keefe would abuse his freedom and station in life. Naturally charismatic, his peers and royal cousins gravitated toward him and soon followed in Keefe’s nefarious acts of debauchery, lewdness, and general mischief.

All this was fine with the family, though a few askance glances betrayed reticence at allowing the royal heirs to be manipulated by Keefe, until his direct action caused a death within the royal keep. Granted, the death was of someone of no import, so it was easy to push under the proverbial rug, but Keefe’s outlandish behavior was ultimately addressed. His punishment was to spend each waking hour under the watch and employ of his uncle, usually performing whatever mundane duties the castellan or men at arms could come up with. After initial stubborn consternation, Keefe eventually stopped his complaints and performs whatever duties decently. Over time, once trust was a little more common, errands would issue forth from more important people, occasionally the king himself, and Keefe would oblige. Odd jobs, secret jobs, unsavory jobs would seep their way through the cracks and find themselves asked upon Keefe, who soon took pride in his assorted abilities to perform his various tasks.

In time Keefe’s abilities manifested apparent and it was clear to all where his skills truly lay. When the Thay-Emiran War broke out and King ____ called his lords into action, everything was going smoothly in the Azgund Capital except for the rogue Lord Nolan. Instead of sending his beloved nephew to war, the King instead opted to put some of Keefe’s unique talents to use, either in hopes to persuade the lowly Lord Nolan to rally for war as the Thayvian threat is greater than that of any marauding orcs, or to do whatever else might need be done to best accomplish this task into finality.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 2, 2007)

All: I just got slapped by the sick stick right upside the head.  I will make every effort to be here tomorrow and finalize approvals and such.


----------



## blackdraco (Sep 2, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> All: I just got slapped by the sick stick right upside the head.  I will make every effort to be here tomorrow and finalize approvals and such.




thats alright. take your time and get well. 

besides, we still needs more players rigtht?
so once agein. take your time, and get well. okey


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for the delay folks.  The final approved character list is up on the first post.  ethandrew, the King's name is King Kither Lyantaclis.  The Lyantaclis line has held the monarchy since the founding of Azgund about 300 years ago.

I will be posting the IC thread shortly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 4, 2007)

The IC thread is up and running.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 8, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> shadowmask: Where did you put you're 4th level ability score boost?  Knowing that will help me double check your point buy expenditures.  If you could spell out where/how you spent your skill points and your gold that would be immensely helpful.  Pending those adjustments, Nyrazha is approved.




Sorry this took so long.    

I overspent my point buy by one.  I dropped my Strength by 1 (from 13 to 12).  It doesn’t change any modifiers, but it does drop that pesky 33 to a 32.      I put the level 4 ability boost into Dexterity (from 15 to 16).  Sorry for the confusion.

Sorry, I listed everything except the price with my equipment.  The equipment and price list follows.  Because it’s easier, I am attaching the spreadsheet I used for skills.

[sblock=Equipment cost]5,150 gp (4150 gp (base) +1000 gp (enhancement)) - +1 Elven Chain 
2,315 gp - +1 Scimitar 
75 gp - Composite Shortbow 
1 gp - 20 arrows 
2,000 gp - Heward’s Handy Haversack 
1 sp - Bedroll 
3 gp - Belly Dancer’s (Entertainer’s Outfit) Costume 
50 gp – Cosmetics (Disguise) 
80 gp (30gp + 50 gp) - Courtier’s Outfit & Jewelry 
110 gp - Everburning Torch 
50 gp (10 gp each) - Acid x5
10 gp (1 gp each) - Dance Oil (sandalwood perfumed) x10
1 gp - Grappling Hook
24 gp (8 gp each) - Ink x3 (2-black, 1-blue)
2 sp (1sp each) – Inkpen x2
100 gp (50gp each) - CLW x2
1 gp (1 sp each) - Sack x10 
1 gp - Scroll Case 
2 gp (2 sp each) - Parchment x10
1 gp - Sealing Wax (cerulean blue) 
10 gp - Silk Rope-50’ 
200 gp (20 gp each) - Smokesticks x10 
1 gp (5 sp each) - Soap x2 (2 lbs) (1-jasmine scented, 1-sandalwood scented)
1,000 gp - Spyglass 
10 gp - Steel Mirror 
250 gp (50 gp) - Tanglefoot Bag x5 
1 gp - Traveler’s Outfit 
100 gp  (50 gp each) - Antitoxin x2
2 cp - Whetstone 
1 gp - Belt Pouch
10 gp - MW Finger Cymbals (brass, wave motif)
5 gp - Signet Ring (tri-gold, inlaid lapis lazuli in a wave motif)
5 gp - Spell Component Pouch 
1 gp - Waterskin 
150 gp - Lt Warhorse (Zephyra, Sandy colored “Arabian”)
2 gp - Bit and Bridle 
20 gp - Military Saddle 
750 gp - MW Chain Barding 
4 gp  - Saddlebags 

Money left over: 504 gp 6 sp 8 cp[/sblock]


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 8, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Nyrazha responds to her father as she watches those around the room from under her lashes, her gaze seemingly on the floor. “I, too, would like to know what the King intends. Why the angel…and his nephew with the unsavory reputation?” She casts a quick glance in Keefe’s direction when he shifts off the wall he’d been leaning against. “Perhaps I should inquire?” Her lilting tones lift slightly in question.




What language was that in?


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 8, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> What language was that in?




That kind of depends on whether or not her father speaks Aquan.  If he does, it was in Aquan.  If not, then it was in Emiran.

Added:  Monkey will be home from class in a little bit.  I'll ask him and edit my IC post accordingly.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 8, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> What language was that in?





Now that I know...Aquan.  I changed my initial post.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2007)

edit: posted in wrong thread.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 11, 2007)

Expect today's update to be along shortly.  For those still learning the ropes of D&D, may I suggest this.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a test, please disregard...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am going to be mostly offline from Oct 13th through Oct 20th. My father will be visiting and we will likely be out of the house most of that time.

Shadowmask will also likely be MIA from the forums.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2007)

[whine]I'm kinda waiting around to see how the guards react at the gate, and try to get involved in the game...Someone pay attention to me! ;-)[/whine]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2007)

Im already inside sorry dude XD


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 18, 2007)

Expect an update sometime today.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2007)

"The Lord's been looking for foreign support...maybe this elf is here to see the Lord." He turns to Ahote, "That's it, huh...you're here to see Lord Noran! Well, you just head up to the keep, then. Don't let us keep you, sir elf."

"The Lord's been looking for foreign support...maybe this dog is here to see the Lord." He turns to Lassie, "That's it, huh...you're here to see Lord Noran! Well, you just head up to the keep, then. Don't let us keep you, pooch!."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 25, 2007)

Expect an update shortly.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 29, 2007)

Theoretically, If I was to purchase a mount, what types would be avaliable, with saddle, and feed for however long the journey will be?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 29, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Theoretically, If I was to purchase a mount, what types would be avaliable, with saddle, and feed for however long the journey will be?




Standard horses (riding and war), plus a small supply of camels imported from the Emirates.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 30, 2007)

Could you tell me what the terrain is?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> Could you tell me what the terrain is?




Lightly wooded, rocky plains with a gentle upslope toward the mountains just east of Vedlund.  A road of packed earth runs from Delagund to the Azgundi capital.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you much.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am Pixie no more.  Revealed is my True Name...Monkey!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

I wont repeat my bad joke from the other thread ^^


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 1, 2007)

This trip will be fun, I like the devious interaction between the three so far.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 1, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This trip will be fun, I like the devious interaction between the three so far.




What I think will be amusing is when Keefe finds himself no longer the lesser of two evils in the room when the angel decides to do another detection.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking, would Keefe even detect as evil? Would he simply be an evil creature under 10HD, therefore with a faint aura? Here is where I'm referencing.

But I must admit that I am curious as to the evilness here.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 1, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I was thinking, would Keefe even detect as evil? Would he simply be an evil creature under 10HD, therefore with a faint aura? Here is where I'm referencing.
> 
> But I must admit that I am curious as to the evilness here.




By my estimation, Keefe counts as an "Evil Creature" with 10 or lower HD...a faint evil by the spell.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 2, 2007)

Later, when Kae'ari is less afraid, she will probably do another detection. That'll be alot of fun.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 2, 2007)

Look for an update sometime today.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

A quick question for you, ethandrew.  Is Keefe attempting to keep his statement to the Emiran ambassador quiet?  I'm wondering if Nyrazha can hear what he's saying. 

Thanks.

Anyone else enjoying this game far more than they thought?  And I even had high expectations.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> A quick question for you, ethandrew.  Is Keefe attempting to keep his statement to the Emiran ambassador quiet?  I'm wondering if Nyrazha can hear what he's saying.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anyone else enjoying this game far more than they thought?  And I even had high expectations.




He's not trying to keep it quiet. I'm sure he's trying to say it loudly, boasting at his linguistic skills. Keefe's not a modest boy.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic.  Thank you, much.  Nyrazha is a bit...off balance.  This should just add to that.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

My sense motive check vs ethandrew's character: 15.  ethandrew's Bluff Check versus Sense Motive: Bluff 27.  :\ 

Why do I even try to sense motive?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

Because of the inherent and instinctive need to know the truth, despite it doesn't exist. =)


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> My sense motive check vs ethandrew's character: 15.  ethandrew's Bluff Check versus Sense Motive: Bluff 27.  :\
> 
> Why do I even try to sense motive?




No one in my face2face has a good sense motive, so whenever we're suspicious and we need to roll a sense motive, we fail miserably and our characters whole-heartedly believe whomever is bluffing.

I won't lie to you, Keefe has his own agendas. What they are, I won't say, but he's a smart fellow who really seems sincere.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> No one in my face2face has a good sense motive, so whenever we're suspicious and we need to roll a sense motive, we fail miserably and our characters whole-heartedly believe whomever is bluffing.
> 
> I won't lie to you, Keefe has his own agendas. What they are, I won't say, but he's a smart fellow who really seems sincere.




Sense motive does seem to not be worthy in a lot of players' eyes despite its usefulness vs bluff, which does seem popular.

I'm planning on playing it as either she is simply accepting of his altruism, or she will attempt to convince him of his cultural faux pas, if any exists from her perspective.  I'm trying to play this as a cultural difference issue, as opposed to a truly suspiscious scenario.  That's why Nyrazha is asking the questions inside her head that she is.  At the same time, those aren't exactly questions you ask out loud and expect any kind of "honest" answer, especially in diplomatic circles and with her cultural background.

CM, would you be willing to expound a bit on the Emiran culture, so I can get a better understanding of what she is most likely to go with?  Thanks.  

If Keefe didn't have his own agendas, I would be shocked and dismayed.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Because of the inherent and instinctive need to know the truth, despite it doesn't exist. =)




Sure it exists...as a multi-faceted gem.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sure that between the three characters traveling up to Lord Nolan's keep that there will be a lot of discussion on where and how Keefe can improve himself, especially when one of the travelers is a beacon of all that is good and holy and another is a self-serving liar.

I do like the intricacies this little political intrigue we have going on here. With the different cultures and morality issues, this is shaping up quite nicely. Keefe is a diplomat of sorts, though he's not out to make friends when he does, just placate or influence.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 4, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> CM, would you be willing to expound a bit on the Emiran culture, so I can get a better understanding of what she is most likely to go with?  Thanks.




Why certainly...just need to switch mental gears...I've been playing with a new toy.    

Emiran culture is based loosely off of Arabian Nights style middle eastern culture, with a dose of modern Islamic influence.  Contrary to most D&D fantasy cultures, the genders are not equal in the Emirates.  Females are essentially property to be used, bartered, traded, etc.

Nyrazha likely knows and possibly even accepts that her father sees her as something to be married off to someone of influence to increase his own status.  

All that being said, the spirituality of the Emirates plays a central role in their culture and politics.  At the time Lord Noran's War is set, the Earth and Water castes are waning in power as Thay sends devils to the elemental planes to assassinate the genies of those elements.  Currently, the four castes are balanced in political influence, but the Fire Caste is poised to seize power in a military coup if the war effort doesn't turn back in Emiran favor.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

*New House Rules*​
*New Feats*

*Wild Empathy [General]*

You have an affinity for dealing with animals and magical beasts.
*Benefit:* This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character adds her character level and her Charisma modifier to the d20 roll.​*Special:* Druids and Rangers automatically have Wild Empathy as a bonus feat.  They need not select it.​
*Animal Companion [General]*

The character may select an animal companion.

*Prerequisites:* Wild Empathy​*Benefit:* This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character uses her character level to determine the animal companion's abilities and what alternative companions are available at higher levels.​*Special:* Druids automatically have Animal Companion as a bonus feat.  They need not select it.  Rangers recieve Animal Companion as a bonus feat at 4th level.​
The druid and ranger class features Animal Companion and Wild Empathy are replaced with these feats.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

With the new feats, existing characters can swap out their old feats for these if you are so inclined...one time only, get 'em while they're hot.

Let me know if you intend to swap.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 9, 2007)

I would like to swap out Combat Expertise and Dodge for Wild Empathy and Animal Companion.  It just makes sense with the way Nyrazha talks about her horse.    

I will make the appropriate changes to Nyrazha's character sheet when I get home tonight.

Do you want me to resubmit the character sheet as soon as I have it updated?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 9, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> I would like to swap out Combat Expertise and Dodge for Wild Empathy and Animal Companion.  It just makes sense with the way Nyrazha talks about her horse.
> 
> I will make the appropriate changes to Nyrazha's character sheet when I get home tonight.
> 
> Do you want me to resubmit the character sheet as soon as I have it updated?




Nah...I know where you live.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 9, 2007)

oh you two, you banter like a married couple   I like Keefe's feat-set, so I think I'll keep him as is.


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 10, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Nah...I know where you live.





I should hope so.  If you didn't, I'd start to worry about that brain cell of yours.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a quick FYI.  There will be no update this week.  My father is visiting from Maine so I will be mostly offline this week.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack!  Expect an update on Tuesday.


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 21, 2007)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> I'm baaaaaaaaaack!  Expect an update on Tuesday.




Finally!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally, indeed.

Update coming soon to a thread near you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope it will be long and abundant =D


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He turns to addresses the horsemaster. Looking him up and down, Keefe sighs to himself. _"Okay. Obviously you know who I am. If you don't, once I leave ask around, they'll tell you. Then you can live with the fact that you did business with me and my family at a price I will be happy over. Or you will have to deal with the fact that if your price is bad that no one in my family will ever buy a horse from you again, nor will anyone from this town. That is not a threat, it is a fact. I am not being callous, merely honest.
> 
> "We are in need of a horse. Obviously, you are the only one around. I could obviously use one of my family's, but I most of ours are being used for the war. Needless to say, the rider is an angel. Know what I mean by that? I mean wings, holy warrior, hates all things not good and pure, big complainer. So a bad horse and a bad price leaves you with an angry angel who has so much pent up rage and aggression from years of being stifflingly nice. Which in turn makes me angry. Which in turn comes back to you.
> 
> "So. We need a horse. Something fast and light, but strong. What do you have?"_




_Wow._


----------



## Lynx_The_one (Oct 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Keefe shrugs nonchalantly, _"While that is all well and good, they, like men, are mortal, and all must die. Plus I still think she could fly. Don't see why we should give her a horse."_
> 
> He turns to addresses the horsemaster. Looking him up and down, Keefe sighs to himself. _"Okay. Obviously you know who I am. If you don't, once I leave ask around, they'll tell you. Then you can live with the fact that you did business with me and my family at a price I will be happy over. Or you will have to deal with the fact that if your price is bad that no one in my family will ever buy a horse from you again, nor will anyone from this town. That is not a threat, it is a fact. I am not being callous, merely honest.
> 
> ...




That's just awesome. Great job.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm having fun playing this guy. He's not terribly evil, just a dick.


----------



## blackdraco (Oct 27, 2007)

It can be quit fun playing an evil character in a good party… especially if it’s a smart one. 

By the way… cool bluff… lets hope it’s not a dumb horse salesman…


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2007)

This is where I think the character is fun, because he didn't bluff there. That's him being honest and straight-forward. Where his bluff comes into play is when he's being diplomatic: ie. being polite and proper, when he needs to make it seem like he has good intentions, etc. To Keefe, the good and evil continuum is a very subjective matter. Obviously an angel will think anything less than pure is not good, whereas a demon will see anything less than vile as good.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He's not terribly evil, just a dick.




LOL!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 30, 2007)

The update is up, have at it.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 6, 2007)

Yttermayn, I have just one thing to say to you, sir...

Eeeewwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!  Everything Ahote needs is in his nose?!  Gross!!!    

On the other hand...

If only everyone was so easily satisfied.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 6, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Yttermayn, I have just one thing to say to you, sir...
> 
> Eeeewwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!  Everything Ahote needs is in his nose?!  Gross!!!
> 
> ...




Hehe, Ahote is a little... off.  He tends to express himself differently than "normal" people.  Note that with his finger in his nose, he is pointing as accurately as possible to his brain - he couldn't really get any closer or more exact without hurting himself.  He is in effect saying everything he needs is in his head.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 6, 2007)

The update cometh forthwith.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 7, 2007)

The Monkey and I will be MIA until we can fix our computer.  Our 2 1/2 year old daughter decided it needed a few extra commands, and the thing is going ballistic.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 7, 2007)

It is working for the moment, although I can't guarantee for how long.  Grumble, grumble.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 13, 2007)

Expect an update shortly.


----------



## blackdraco (Nov 13, 2007)

I am kind of busy at the moment… got into a lot of free will work (I could not remember the word for it… but not paid, god charity thingy… or in this case, the school news) 
I’ll post something at Friday, or at least Saturday.

But Phai is only going to retrieve his raven thou… and then maybe talk a bit with the elf.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 20, 2007)

Update will be along shortly.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 22, 2007)

I have nothing left to do.  Phai, you wanted to talk to Ahote before we go?


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been waiting for the chance to see if Nyrazha can ride as well as I envisioned her...and she does!      Catch her if you can.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm eagerly awaiting the day you roll a 1 on your ride check and look as ungraceful as possible.

I don't think I ever specified, but Keefe is riding a plain ol' MM horse, probably light.


----------



## shadowmask (Nov 24, 2007)

When that day arrives, because we all know it will at least once, she will be suitably embarrassed and disgusted with herself.       But, with that military saddle, she has a 75% chance to stay in her saddle regardless.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 27, 2007)

Update is up.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 3, 2007)

shadowmask said:
			
		

> When that day arrives, because we all know it will at least once, she will be suitably embarrassed and disgusted with herself.       But, with that military saddle, she has a 75% chance to stay in her saddle regardless.




Isn't she required to ride side-saddle or something?   

Anyways, For some reason when I click on my subscribed threads, I get an error regardless of what computer I'm on, so I had to look up these threads the hard way.  Still can't find the OOC thread for Tragedy at Silverguard.  There dosn't seem to be a search function available in the forums either, but I could just be blind or something.  Could someone post a link for me?  THanks!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Isn't she required to ride side-saddle or something?
> 
> Anyways, For some reason when I click on my subscribed threads, I get an error regardless of what computer I'm on, so I had to look up these threads the hard way.  Still can't find the OOC thread for Tragedy at Silverguard.  There dosn't seem to be a search function available in the forums either, but I could just be blind or something.  Could someone post a link for me?  THanks!




Tragedy at Silvergard

Search is reserved for those with Community Supporter accounts.


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 3, 2007)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Isn't she required to ride side-saddle or something?




Nope, her clothing and veils are loose enough and long enough she maintains her modesty while riding astride.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 4, 2007)

Moving right along...in a few minutes.


----------



## bedford (Dec 7, 2007)

I will not be able to post untill monday


----------



## shadowmask (Dec 9, 2007)

bedford said:
			
		

> I will not be able to post untill monday




Me in lieu of the Monkey...

That's fine.  This game gets updated on Tuesdays.  Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 11, 2007)

Update will be along shortly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 18, 2007)

Update, update, where for art thou update?

It'll be along...in a few minutes.

Side Note: With the Holidays coming up, posting rate will likely slow down a bit for most players.  I'll forestall any major plot movements if folks aren't able to post.  We should pick up in the New Year though.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I wanted to apologize now for my unannounced and my extended absence. Hopefully all is well and I can get back to posting normally.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wanted to apologize now for my unannounced and my extended absence. Hopefully all is well and I can get back to posting normally.




Everything ok?


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, no worried. I moved and was without internet for a bit, then just life keeping me away for the past few.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 26, 2007)

Took yesterday off.  Update coming today.  Hope everyone had a happy holiday.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 1, 2008)

Starting next week, we'll be pushing forward so please give me a status report if you're not going to be able to post for whatever reason.  Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 2, 2008)

A new house rule I'm implementing for this setting.  For this game, you can, at your discretion, rearrange your gear to account for this and then resubmit your character.

Wealth and Bookkeeping: A player character can be assumed to have “on hand” and need not keep track of any expendable items equal in value to 1/1000th the amount a character of their level (character level or effective character level) should have according to table 5-1 on page 135 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide.  1st level characters can be assumed to have “on hand” any expendable items worth less than 1 gp per individual unit (this includes regular arrows, crossbow bolts, sling bullets and shuriken).  At higher levels this can include expendable magic items, such as potions and scrolls.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 8, 2008)

"Keep moving forward."

Away we go.  IC update will be along shortly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2008)

Alrighty, we're going to move things forward, despite our missing persons.  I'll try and weave the two groups together somehow since one group is down to one person.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 16, 2008)

Two groups, as in the Noran group and the King's group into one?


----------

